# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  DrWeb: установка, настройка и проблемы в работе.

## sergey_gum

*В этой теме обсуждается все, что относится к антивирусу DrWeb.*

*Официальный сайт DrWeb*
*
Скачать Триал-версию(30 дней):*
*Dr.Web для рабочих станций Windows, русская версия*
*Dr.Web для серверов Windows, русская версия(Страница запроса демострационного ключа)
**Страница загрузки для *nix систем*
*Бесплатные сервисы - Dr.WEB CureIt, Проверка ссылок, сервисы для веб-сайтов*
*
Документация*
Для рабочих станций:
*Русская, PDF*
*Английская, PDF*
Для серверов:
*Русская, PDF*
*Английская, PDF*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ego1st

а почему тогда нет CureIT http://www.freedrweb.com/cureit/

----------


## anton_dr

> а почему тогда нет CureIT


Добавлено

----------


## Remark

После того как мой ключ Касперского (KIS 6.0.) заблокировало я решил купить себе ключ. Приехав на горбушку и узнав сколько стоит лицензионный ключ я решил купить себе что ни будь по проще так как не оказалось с собой столько денег сколько стоит лицензионный kis. Взял себе Dr.WEB version 4.33 с лицензией на три месяца. Продавец утверждал мне что он также как и KIS содержит фаервол и ни чем не хуже. После установки я обнаружил что Dr. WEB не выдает сообщений типа на ваш компьютер было совершено нападение, столько то атак было обезврежено. Что делал KIS даже с занесённым в черный список ключом ( просроченным месяц).  Сейчас DR.WEB пишет исцелено:0;удаленно:0;переименовано:0; перемещено:0; запрещен доступ:0; инфицированных:0; модификаций:0; подозрительных:0. На сколько хорош этот антивирусник, содержит ли он фаервол?

Заранее огромное спасибо!!!

----------


## pig

Продавец наврал, файрвола там нет. Dr.Web не комбайн, а чистый антивирус. Есть сканер, файловый монитор и проверяльщик почты/новостей. Как антивирус - хорош. А файрвол можно отдельно поставить, в том числе бесплатный Sunbelt Kerio Personal Firewall.

P.S. А проверено сколько?

P.P.S. Сейчас к нему, правда, антиспам прикручивают. Не знаю, насколько хорошо получится. Боюсь я комбайнов.

----------


## Remark

Проверенно 52. А Sunbelt Kerio Personal Firewall не вызовет сбоев в работе или глюка винда с Dr.WEB version 4.33 т.е. на сколько они совместимы?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Проверенно 52. А Sunbelt Kerio Personal Firewall не вызовет сбоев в работе или глюка винда с Dr.WEB version 4.33 т.е. на сколько они совместимы?


Глюков быть не должно. Кстати, если у Вас возникнут вопросы по Sunbelt Kerio Personal Firewall то можно обратиться сюда

----------


## pig

Чтой-то тема в полный оффтоп ушла. Не отделить ли обсуждение KPF в отдельный топик?


{moderated} отделено туда - http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=7651

----------


## barsukRed

Если при установки DrWeb указать только сканер без сторожа-получим CureIT!Экономия трафика на обновлениях.Сторож-любой free антивирус.Замечено что связка BitDefender8 и DrWeb сканеров создает проблемы в работе винды...

----------


## AndreyKa

> Если при установки DrWeb указать только сканер без сторожа-получим CureIT!


Не совсем так CureIT! не может проверять архивы, а сканер может.

----------


## dot_sent

Экономия на трафе не сильно большая получится. У Dr.Web вообще обновления маленькие. Кроме того, модуль сторожа обновляется весьма не часто - его наличие или отсутствие практически не влияет на средний размер апдейтов

----------


## barsukRed

Отсутствие сторожа нужно не для экономии трафика а для корректного совместного использования с другим антивирусом(со сторожем).CureIT весит 5метров,сканер DrWeb в десяток раз поменьше берет на обновки, плюс хорошо заметил AndreyKa про архивы.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Сегодня попалась в руки машина, которая валилась в BSOD с экзотической ошибкой 0x10DE0002. Поначалу вообще не хотела грузиться, пошаманив средствами восстановления отключил автозагрузку некоторых прог, в т.ч. DrWeb, после чего система начала грузиться, но потом валилась в BSOD. В безопасном режиме попробовал удалить DrWeb, появилась уведомление о невозможности сделать такую вещь, предложило отправить репорт в службу поддержки. Снёс вручную, система начала нормально грузиться. Прилагаю минидампы, вдруг помогут разобраться в чём дело и что бсодило.

----------


## Bormatolog

Здравствуйте!
Есть такой вопрос:
После загрузки Windows, значок DrWeb на панели задач (рядом с часами) выглядит как отключенный (паук с крестом в красном круге). Хотя при нажатии правой кнопки мыши в контекстном меню сказано что мониторинг включен. Приходится на всякий случай после каждой загрузки Windows вручную отключать мониторинг и тут же включать его обратно (после этого значок выглядит нормально). Примерно в одном случае из 50, значок при загрузке остается нормальным.

И еще один неприятный глюк:
При нажатии на значке правой кнопки мыши, почти всегда выскакивает как бы два контекстных меню наложенные друг на друга, одно от DrWeb а другое от панели задач...
   Подскажите пожалуйста, в чем может быть дело и как это исправить?

----------


## pig

1. У вас, видимо, очень много приложений при старте системы грузится, поэтому агент Спайдера не может связаться со службой и определить её работоспособность.
2. Возможно, это из-за сокрытия значков. Когда они ездят туда-сюда, очень сложно попасть по нужному. Возможно, агент не успевает дать трею сигнал о перехвате события.
В обоих случаях надо обращаться в техподдержку - http://support.drweb.com/request/
Там постараются воспроизвести ситуацию, обобщат запросы и поставят задачу разработчику.

----------


## Bormatolog

Да нет, значков у меня не так уж и много (7 штук включая сам Спайдер и сетевое подключение).
   И сокрытие значков у меня отключено...

----------


## MakRos-78

Бывала такая проблема, когда ключик меняешь по причине истекания срока. Так вот ... на спайдере праву мышь -> управление -> кнопочка снизу загрузить. Если же там только выгрузить, то нажать ее -> пару раз Ок -> и снова загрузить нажать.

По поводу двух контекстов ... у меня так же бывает. В чем трабла разбираться не стал. Но такое не только на значке Веба, на других то же бывает.

----------


## Bormatolog

> Бывала такая проблема, когда ключик меняешь по причине истекания срока. Так вот ... на спайдере праву мышь -> управление -> кнопочка снизу загрузить. Если же там только выгрузить, то нажать ее -> пару раз Ок -> и снова загрузить нажать.
> 
> По поводу двух контекстов ... у меня так же бывает. В чем трабла разбираться не стал. Но такое не только на значке Веба, на других то же бывает.


И что, так делать после каждой загрузки? По крайней мере после двух разового выполнения этой процедуры ничего не изменилось.

Проблему с контекстами вроде удалось решить путем тщательной чистки реестра и автозагрузки...

А других мнений по поводу якобы отключенного Спайдера нету?

----------


## MakRos-78

> И что, так делать после каждой загрузки?


Я где-то написал что так нужно делать каждый раз?
Телепатов нету и угадывать чего у вас там то же ни кто не может. Вам нужен совет ... вам его и говорят, а вы должны говорить помогло или нет. Если нет, то думаем дальше.
Вы так сделали. Результат сказали.
Теперь будем думать дальше ... Как на щет снести его полностью, подчистить за ним папочку и реестр, скачать свежую установку, ну и установить. Способ кащюнский, но все же.
Есть еще вариант .. сюда. Мало ли что там мешает, чего на расстоянии не видно.

----------


## Bormatolog

> Как на щет снести его полностью, подчистить за ним папочку и реестр, скачать свежую установку, ну и установить. Способ кащюнский, но все же.
> Есть еще вариант .. сюда. Мало ли что там мешает, чего на расстоянии не видно.


Да нет, я не претензию предъявлял, я просто спросил...

На крайний случай конечно придется сносить, но хотелось бы оставить этот вариант как самый последний.
   Простите за глупый вопрос, но я не понял последнюю рекомендацию. Вы предлагаете выложить логи сюда или открыть новый топик в разделе "Помогите"?

----------


## pig

С логами - туда.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## orest

Помогите выбрать, Каспеский или Доктор? Вот сижу и думаю, что ставить? Заранее вам благодарен

----------


## AndreyKa

И тот и другой можно бесплатно, в течении месяца, попробовать в работе.
Установите сначала один, потом другой (не вместе, конечно) и решайте.

----------


## god

подскажите пожалуйста можно ли где то скачать инструкцию полную по установке сервера антивируса на Linux SUSE 9? PLZZ! :Unsure:

----------


## Shu_b

> подскажите пожалуйста можно ли где то скачать инструкцию полную по установке сервера антивируса


Немного непонятно что имелось в виду под словом "сервер"

а так документация на сайте...

Если ES - http://download.drweb.com/esuite/
а может что то из этого - http://download.drweb.com/maild/doc/

----------


## cylon

:Rtfm: Не знаю да простят мения модераторы если я не туда пишу, но я очень разозлён на тех поддержку др веба обратился с проблеммой при которой зависает сканер попросили дамп памяти дамп прислал затем дамп ч доа тоже затем информацию о системе тоже выслал и вот спустя 1,5 недели ни ответа ни привета все запросы игонорируются. Даже у ессета тех поддержка лучше

----------


## pig

Там предпочитают отвечать делом. То есть, выпуском исправленной версии. Пока её нет... можно, конечно, время от времени писать, что разработчики работают над проблемой.

----------

